# Lets See Those  Old  Roadmaster Bicycles



## chucksoldbikes (Jul 17, 2016)

as far back as  they  go thank  u  chucksoldbikes on  the cabe


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 17, 2016)

1946.


----------



## Dave K (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## cyclingday (Jul 17, 2016)

1937 Roadmaster Supreme getting snatched by the surfing frog from armeggedon.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 17, 2016)

Looks like a duplicate thread Chuck?  http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/id...-bicycles-every-body-please-post-yours.80441/

V/r Shawn


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## the tinker (Jul 17, 2016)

Roadmaster and the Hiawatha up on deck this afternoon.  Took the Hiawatha out for nice ride today.  If I can manage to get the seat post to tighten up , will take the Roadmaster out for a spin too.


----------



## the2finger (Jul 17, 2016)

Best rider I have and best middleweight I have


----------



## 39zep (Jul 17, 2016)

41 Roadmaster Cycle Truck.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jul 17, 2016)

39zep said:


> View attachment 340819 41 Roadmaster Cycle Truck.
> 
> View attachment 340797



Best post in a long time man! Beautiful!  I refuse to pay for a basket for my RM CT, and that orange black RMS is pure bike porn Good Stuff!


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jul 17, 2016)

Late fifties/early sixties, AMF type roadmaster... this guy needs a new home... I pulled him off a junk pile as my heart would not let me pass. I have no desire to invest in him. I would meet someone from/near Illinois 1/2 way. who will care for him. He does not have himself a front wheel. He is really straight; the candy-apple red just gave up. Nice pins!


----------



## bikeyard (Jul 17, 2016)

In a box


----------



## CrazyDave (Jul 17, 2016)

More pics of the orange/black RMS!!!!! Sexiest bike I ever seen!!!!!!


----------



## mrg (Jul 18, 2016)

38 3 gill


----------



## bairdco (Jul 18, 2016)

Crusty. Sold it a while back. Rode like a dream


----------



## higgens (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## chucksoldbikes (Jul 18, 2016)

thanks  guys


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 18, 2016)

My 41 Roadmaster at this years 1st Coasters CWC Ride


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## jimbo53 (Jul 19, 2016)

1953 Luxury Liner. I restored it in the 80's and sold it to First Flight Bikes in Statesville NC over 20 years ago. The last I heard, it was in their museum, but could have been moved along to someone else since then.


----------



## pedal_junky (Jul 19, 2016)

'49



 



Original owner on this bike as a kid.


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 19, 2016)

38 double bar roadster and 39 Ridewell.both from cabe members.


----------



## frankster41 (Jul 19, 2016)

1937


----------



## the tinker (Jul 19, 2016)

Hey Frank, I remember the time you brought this bike to Memory Lane  just to "ride around on". You could have sold it many times that day.Great bike.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jul 19, 2016)

the tinker said:


> Hey Frank, I remember the time you brought this bike to Memory Lane  just to "ride around on". You could have sold it many times that day.Great bike.



Great bikes you both have!  Thanks for sharing their awesomeness!


----------



## ricobike (Jul 21, 2016)

Here's one of mine:


----------



## jungleterry (Jul 21, 2016)

Wife and my riders . Wife's is original paint mine is restored . Both ride smooth .


----------



## fboggs1986 (Jul 21, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## frankster41 (Jul 22, 2016)

the tinker said:


> Hey Frank, I remember the time you brought this bike to Memory Lane  just to "ride around on". You could have sold it many times that day.Great bike.



Like they say you can always sell the good stuff. For me this bike is a keeper because it is a nice original. You can always find rough or repainted bikes. It not as easy finding originals.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 22, 2016)

here is one i have right now ,


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jul 22, 2016)

crazy dave I know  you will like this one


----------



## oldfart36 (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## BLWNMNY (Jul 23, 2016)

Here's one I'm playing around with right now.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jul 23, 2016)

Oops! I still gotta put on the truss rods! LOL!


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## syclesavage (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## BLWNMNY (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Pressed Steel 1915 (Oct 9, 2016)

1940/41 CWC RM....Day she came home......Trying to carefully remove red house paint.
Front fender upside-down....:eek:


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jan 2, 2017)

island schwinn said:


> 38 double bar roadster and 39 Ridewell.both from cabe members.
> 
> View attachment 341811 View attachment 341812 View attachment 341814



Love the double bar roadster. How's that baby ride?


----------



## Freqman1 (May 7, 2017)

1937 and 1938 Roadmaster Supremes. V/r Shawn


----------



## BLWNMNY (May 7, 2017)

Beautiful.


----------



## bicycle larry (May 7, 2017)

here is one I did up 2 years ago  from bicycle larry


----------



## Jon Olson (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Freqman1 (May 8, 2017)

Jon Olson said:


> View attachment 463412



Beautiful bike Jon @CWCMAN and I would like to get some more info. PM sent. V/r Shawn


----------



## jungleterry (May 8, 2017)

Heres my latest purchase . New care taker of this beautiful Roadmaster .


----------



## CWCMAN (May 8, 2017)

Yes Jon,
Very nice and one that was previously unknown.

I would like to get the serial number for the registry.

I will send you a conversation.

Eddie


----------



## Jon Olson (May 8, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Beautiful bike Jon @CWCMAN and I would like to get some more info. PM sent. V/r Shawn



Shawn,
     B18554 is a "real" boys' and is the "Father" to Jim JAF/co's she/he's.
Bob Rose of Ceres, Ca. did the painting. The bike is on display at the McHenry Museum in Modesto, Ca. for the Amgen Tour of California. You can see in a Past Shows at the Museum the frame was on display.
Thanks,
Jon


----------



## Freqman1 (May 8, 2017)

Jon Olson said:


> Shawn,
> B18554 is a "real" boys' and is the "Father" to Jim JAF/co's she/he's.
> Bob Rose of Ceres, Ca. did the painting. The bike is on display at the McHenry Museum in Modesto, Ca. for the Amgen Tour of California. You can see in a Past Shows at the Museum the frame was on display.
> Thanks,
> Jon




Thanks Jon-much appreciated. I love the colors on your bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## CWCMAN (May 8, 2017)

Thanks Jon,
Great looking bike. I will update the registry to include your bike.


----------



## 39zep (May 10, 2017)

Super cool bikes. Great originals and restorations. Big fan of the 4 Gills. Shawn. Checkerboards are icing on the cake. Congrats.


----------



## cyclingday (May 10, 2017)

Words cannot describe the feeling I get when looking at that magnificent black & orange 1938 Roadmaster Supreme.
The fit and finish of that bike is outstanding!


----------



## CWCMAN (May 10, 2017)

I've been holding back on pictures but here it is.

Another magnificent Jeff Guyer (39zep) restoration.

The only one parked in my house


----------



## cyclingday (May 10, 2017)

Wow!
That looks spectacular, Eddie.
Amazing results, Jeff.


----------



## Jon Olson (May 10, 2017)

On the way to the museum and in the McHenry Museum for the celebration of the Amgen Tour of California May 14-20, 2017.


----------



## catfish (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Neanderthal77 (May 11, 2017)

Here is my early '36.  Great riding bike.


----------



## pedal_junky (May 11, 2017)

1937 Standard Model 0926.


----------



## Jon Olson (May 14, 2017)

CWCMAN said:


> I've been holding back on pictures but here it is.
> 
> Another magnificent Jeff Guyer (39zep) restoration.
> 
> ...



Looks like my 1938 has an older brother!


----------



## bikeyard (May 19, 2017)

I think its a 38.  Maybe a 37.  The pins go way down the tubes.  A37 stamped on the crank.  Just got done cleaning it up.  Waiting for the rack to be repaired.  On the hunt for a drop stand and a chain guard in original paint.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (May 20, 2017)

Here is my 20" 1954.


----------



## Daniel Danielson (Jun 28, 2017)

Here is my Roadmaster, when I bought it I was told it was a 36 but after doing some research it looks like it may possibly be a 37? I've always loved the patina on it but after seeing so many beautifully restored bikes here I'm having second thoughts about keeping it this way. I would love to find some accessories for it and maybe even a matching girl's version for my girlfriend.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 28, 2017)

Daniel Danielson said:


> Here is my Roadmaster, when I bought it I was told it was a 36 but after doing some research it looks like it may possibly be a 37? I've always loved the patina on it but after seeing so many beautifully restored bikes here I'm having second thoughts about keeping it this way. I would love to find some accessories for it and maybe even a matching girl's version for my girlfriend.
> 
> View attachment 488601



What's the serial number? Personally I would not restore this bike. A true restoration would cost probably three times what the bike is worth done. If you want shiny you are better off just buying a restored bike. I like yours just as it is. V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 28, 2017)

Daniel Danielson said:


> Here is my Roadmaster, when I bought it I was told it was a 36 but after doing some research it looks like it may possibly be a 37? I've always loved the patina on it but after seeing so many beautifully restored bikes here I'm having second thoughts about keeping it this way. I would love to find some accessories for it and maybe even a matching girl's version for my girlfriend.
> 
> View attachment 488601



Love this bike!!! Leave it be!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jun 28, 2017)

Daniel Danielson said:


> Here is my Roadmaster, when I bought it I was told it was a 36 but after doing some research it looks like it may possibly be a 37? I've always loved the patina on it but after seeing so many beautifully restored bikes here I'm having second thoughts about keeping it this way. I would love to find some accessories for it and maybe even a matching girl's version for my girlfriend.
> 
> View attachment 488601



Leave it alone! Sorry, lost it for a second.


----------



## Daniel Danielson (Jul 20, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> What's the serial number? Personally I would not restore this bike. A true restoration would cost probably three times what the bike is worth done. If you want shiny you are better off just buying a restored bike. I like yours just as it is. V/r Shawn




Yeah I think you guys are right. I've loved it like this for such a long time and realistically I wouldn't have time for anything like that for a very long while. The serial on it is 838798


----------



## pedal_junky (Jul 20, 2017)

Daniel Danielson said:


> Yeah I think you guys are right. I've loved it like this for such a long time and realistically I wouldn't have time for anything like that for a very long while. The serial on it is 838798



Neat bike as is. 1937. Serial is a B instead of 8.


----------



## Daniel Danielson (Jul 20, 2017)

pedal_junky said:


> Neat bike as is. 1937. Serial is a B instead of 8.




As I suspected, thanks for the info!


----------



## Daniel Danielson (Jul 24, 2017)

What would be the best way to find out what it's worth? I've looked on here for pricing on similar ones but the prices seam to be all over the place.


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Sep 27, 2017)

frankster41 said:


> 1937
> 
> View attachment 341830
> 
> View attachment 341831



Love that!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------

